# اسئلة محتاجة اجابة عن الكيروسين



## FILISH (24 مايو 2009)

:31:  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا يا اصدقاء محتاج اى حد يجاوب لى على الاسئلة الاتية

 كيف يمكن التخلص من رائحة الكيروسين ؟

 ما دور الصوديوم بالميت فى ازالة الرائحة ؟

 و هل يمكن الاستعانة بحمض الكبريتيك المركز لازالة رائحة الكيروسين ؟

 ارجو ان يكون اسئلتى لها رد وافى 

:81: :81: و شكرااا:81::81:


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...............
أخى الكريم ..........
سوف أقوم بالرد على سؤالك هذا بالشرح التام فى صورة موضوع جديد حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## agabeain (18 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس / العلامة/
المهدى بكر اريد شرح كامل لطريقة ازالة رائحة الكيروسين - وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## إسماعيل كشك (4 مارس 2010)

*كيف يمكن التخلص من رائحة الكيروسين*

سئلة محتاجة اجابة عن الكيروسين
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا يا اصدقاء محتاج اى حد يجاوب لى على الاسئلة الاتية

كيف يمكن التخلص من رائحة الكيروسين ؟

ما دور الصوديوم بالميت فى ازالة الرائحة ؟

و هل يمكن الاستعانة بحمض الكبريتيك المركز لازالة رائحة الكيروسين ؟

ارجو ان يكون اسئلتى لها رد وافى 

و شكرااا:14:


----------



## إسماعيل كشك (4 مارس 2010)

كيف يمكن التخلص من رائحة الكيروسين
سئلة محتاجة اجابة عن الكيروسين
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا يا اصدقاء محتاج اى حد يجاوب لى على الاسئلة الاتية

كيف يمكن التخلص من رائحة الكيروسين ؟

ما دور الصوديوم بالميت فى ازالة الرائحة ؟

و هل يمكن الاستعانة بحمض الكبريتيك المركز لازالة رائحة الكيروسين ؟

ارجو ان يكون اسئلتى لها رد وافى 

و شكرااا:14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## Chemist (5 مارس 2010)

Yes ,Sulfuric acid can remove the kerosegenic odour,but you have to wash it then neutralized by soda ash or caustic soda
Regards
:15:


----------



## agabeain (21 مارس 2010)

اللة يفتح عليك وعلى والديك ويوفقك فى دنياك ويذيدك من علموا يا chemist فى المعلومة- واطال اللة فى عمرك . اميين يارب العالميين


----------



## يوسف عبد الباسط (21 مارس 2010)

*ازالة رائحة الكيروسين*

يمكن عن طريق استخدام الحامض وتسمة عملية كبرتة وتكوان بنسبة 1الى 10وفى حل اخر يوجد كيروسين رائحة خفيفة جدان للاستعلام عنعها 0168893294


----------



## agabeain (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور الاخ الاكرم يوسف وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## طارق هاشم الفلاح (22 مارس 2010)

*بيع مسجد بروسيا*

من وجهة نظرى المسألة مقتصرة على أصحاب الحالة الموسورة ويجب اطلاع الناس على ذلك حتى تصل لفاعل الخير ولا يزال فى الامة الخير


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...............
> أخى الكريم ..........
> سوف أقوم بالرد على سؤالك هذا بالشرح التام فى صورة موضوع جديد حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله تعالى
> والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


انا فى انتظارك اخى الكريم


----------



## agabeain (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا ياباشمهندس نحن فى انتظار الرد والشرح الوافى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

الأخوة الكرام الأخ مهدى قد طرح الموضوع اليوم فيرجى المتابعة


----------



## agabeain (8 أبريل 2010)

نشكرك الاخ خالد وجزاك اللة خير على التنبية


----------



## عمرو جرو (8 يونيو 2010)

*ارجو من اخواننا الافاضل معرفة طريقة نزع رائحة ولون الكيروسين بالنسب والخطوات مفصلة وجزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم عمرو الموضوع بالكامل موجود هنا على المنتدى فى هذا القسم للاخ الفاضل المهدى بكر


----------



## عمرو جرو (13 يونيو 2010)

هل جربت الطريقه التى عرضها الاخ المهدى ام ان بها بعض الملاحظات اريد ان يطمئنى احد لاننى محتاج الى كبرتة كمية كبيرة من الكيروسين بنفس الخطوات التى ذكرها


----------



## الاميرررر (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاميرررر (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## Chemical10 (1 أغسطس 2014)

وفق الله الجميع


----------

